# Carrier Infinity Vs. Performance?



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi davidwilp

The main difference between the Infinity and Performance series is seer and afue ratings. The Infinity series gives you everything it says it will. The performance series is slightly noisier do to the fact it is a fixed rpm blower, The Infinity series however has what is called an ICM motor. This is for lack of a better word, variable speed. I don't want to go too deep into the subject, I hate biasing people, but I love the fact you are looking into Carrier. Which ever one you chose, as long as its a Carrier and is installed properly, I have no doubt you will be happy. If you give me the dimensions that you have to install into, I will look in my engineering manual and get you the furnace dimension for the one you choose.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## davidwilp (Nov 12, 2006)

*Thanks Rusty*

Thank you for your reply. I kind of figured you would. Thanks also for the offer to look up for me. I will get the dimensions when I get home tonight.

On the carrier website on of the performance series they rate at 68db and the infinity is 70db. So, I thought the performance was slightly quieter. Using there "stars" they also rate Performance quiter than Infinity.

I did not realize the Performance did not have a variable speed motor.

Thanks again for your help.

David


----------

